# Transfer du son sur l' APTV



## Sp95 (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour je me posai une petite question, je voulais savoir si c'etait possible de transférer le son que j'ai sur mon Mbp sur l'apple TV. 
Je vous donne un exemple, bon l'ATV lis sans probleme tout les musiques que j'ai via Itunes mais exemple je lis un video sur mon Mbp via un site et non pas par itunes et je voulais savoir si on pouvais avoir le son sur l ATV sachant quelle est branché sur mon Home Cinema
Donc simplement avoir tout le son de mon Mbp sur mon ATV qui est relié sur mon home cinema ^^

J'espere avoir ete precis en esperent de nombreuse reponse et de preference positive :rateau:


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Décembre 2011)

Ton ATV ne peut fonctionner que par et avec itunes....Donc: impossible !
(Sauf peut être si tu la "jailbreake"...Mais là je ne saurai dire)


----------



## Sp95 (25 Décembre 2011)

Ahh voila donc maintenant ma question ce transforme, peut on faire cette manip sur l' ATV est jailbreaker en tout cas merci pepeye66 de ta reponse

J'attend avec impatience a ma nouvelle quesiton  ;-)


----------



## gwladysteph (4 Janvier 2012)

Faux, tu peux installer Airfoil qui transmettra le son qui sort de ton Mac sur l'ATV ou sur une borne express. Mais c'est un soft payant.
Pour cela pas besoin de JB.


----------

